# Eheim Skim 350 + initial report



## DTL (29 Dec 2012)

Just received and installed an Eheim Skim 350 a couple of days ago, so thought I'd share my initial thoughts.

Unit is around 6" tall so not invisible, although I have just trimmed all my plants so I'm sure in a couple of weeks it will be hidden from view.

As I said, I'd just done a major trim, and the unit has done a great job in clearing the surface of any scum or debris that was left after the maintenance.
Additionally, any small residual pieces of plant / root that have floated to the surface since  are pulled to the location of the skimmer even if they are too big to actually be collect inside, making it easy to capture and remove them with tweezers.

I'll see how this continues to perform, but so far I'd say I'm happy with this unit.

Couple of pics below.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Dec 2012)

Hey mate, looks like a great unit, can you get some more snaps please  from above too maybe? 

Cheers,


----------



## DTL (29 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:


> Hey mate, looks like a great unit, can you get some more snaps please  from above too maybe?
> 
> Cheers,


 
Couple more


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Dec 2012)

The floating top part has too wide cuttings, so fishes shrimps can be trapped easily. Just a quick note to check it sometimes. Otherwise a good unit


----------



## DTL (29 Dec 2012)

viktorlantos said:


> The floating top part has too wide cuttings, so fishes shrimps can be trapped easily. Just a quick note to check it sometimes. Otherwise a good unit


The flow is adjustable so that you run the unit without pulling air, the top is 2 - 3 mm below the water surface if adjusted correctly.
It's a slow but steady intake, I'd say there's much more pull from an external power filter intake.
But yes, I'd agree it would be worth checking regularly to be safe


----------



## Matt Warner (30 Dec 2012)

Hi, nice review. I was hoping someone might have one so we could see what they are like. What kind of flow are these rated at? Cheers


----------



## DTL (30 Dec 2012)

Matty1983 said:


> Hi, nice review. I was hoping someone might have one so we could see what they are like. What kind of flow are these rated at? Cheers


According to the PFK review - around 300 LPH max Eheim launches three new filters onto UK market | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Dec 2012)

This looks a good neat bit of kit, is the skimmer self adjusting to the water height? Also where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking.... A link would be great


----------



## DTL (30 Dec 2012)

Gary Nelson said:


> This looks a good neat bit of kit, is the skimmer self adjusting to the water height? Also where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking.... A link would be great


Yes, the top part floats and has a range of 3 cm, so even if you don't have auto top off, you've got about an inch to play with.

Got it from Aquacadabra, for some reason you can only see it on their EBay portal.
If  you Google eheim skim 350  aquacadabra, it will pop up


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Dec 2012)

> Got it from Aquacadabra, for some reason you can only see it on their EBay portal.
> If you Google eheim skim 350 aquacadabra, it will pop up


 
cheers for that will take a look


----------



## DTL (4 Jan 2013)

Update
One week on and opened up the Skim 350 for a spot of maintenance after running it 24/7.
Was surprised at the amount of stuff it had collected, probably a 5 mm mat of black gunge and plant fragments.
Gave it a quick rinse in old tank water, and back in - easy to clean.
Top of the tank is totally free of scum - definitely like this piece of kit.


----------



## Westyggx (15 Dec 2013)

Does anyone know where to get the suction cups for these devices? Mine keep coming unstuck from the glass! Cheers


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Dec 2013)

Westyggx said:


> Does anyone know where to get the suction cups for these devices? Mine keep coming unstuck from the glass! Cheers


Try dropping them in a mug of boiling water I find this usually sorts them out.


----------

